# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Output 2 tables into text files

## pci

Good day everyone ,

My first post in this Great forum.

After searching many post i decided to ask for help.
I need help to output 2 tables into text file.

When i Use as an example :

Unload Table *employee* to 'c:\temp\output.dat'

I get the following :

'100','John','Mccain','123456789'
Which is fine
100 is the employee #
John is the employee firstname
Mccain is the employee last name
123456789 is the employee social insurrance #


However i have another table which contain the date hired
When i Use as an example :

Unload Table *Employee_status* to 'c:\temp\output1.dat'

which is also fine

12312010 is the date hired
Montreal is the city assigned to
IT is the job code

Now i need to merge the info to appear as follow :

'100','John','Mccain','123456789','12312010','Mont  real','IT'

I know it super easy for you , i'm just a learner without showoff .

Please help

Thank you

----------

